# Cajun rods



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody have any experience w/ these rods?


https://www.cajuncustomrods.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are not very light and the owner is a fast talker like a used car salesman. I was working the Laguna Custom Rods booth two years ago at the Houston Boat Show and he went by each rod company booth and told each one that his rods are the best and the rest suck. I don’t want to put money in the hands of a guy like that no matter how strong the rod is.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Those should match up nicely with my red cajun fishin' line.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I own a Savannah model. It’s an ok rod for the $130 I paid for it. The Delta is a nicer rod but not worth the price in my opinion. I would get a st. croix for that kind of money. They are local here in jax for me and I had to buy through a local tackle shop at the time. I honestly went in the store on four different occasions looking at their rods (Cajun) to find one that was acceptable for me to buy. Lots of them had bubbles in the epoxy or the thread wrap was jacked up on an eye. I mentioned all this to an employee at the tackle store and he said he had noticed the same thing and told Cajun about it. Long story made short is I wouldn’t buy one unless you could see it first. I have never met the owner but wouldn’t give money to someone like that either.


----------



## Jaesen Yerger (Oct 18, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Anybody have any experience w/ these rods?
> 
> Hi topnative2. I’m the owner that the is being referenced in the below post.
> 
> ...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I love 6# cajun red !


----------



## Frank66 (7 mo ago)

Hello Jansen , I respected the way you responded to those previous posts . I have read several reviews and YouTubes on your rods and am very impressed at the quality . Salt Strong did an excellent review. I like the Savanah and plan to make a purchase this month on the 7’ med/heavy.


----------

